# Reset TEXT POSITION with HTML code.



## jglong3 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hello ,,,,,,  

THANKS for your time, help, and advice!!!!  

In an HTML file some text is displayed which has an HREF link to a tag within the same HTML file.

Would like to have the text in the linked tag to display on top of the current text.

Several HTML documents have been reviewed for a method to do this in HTML. It is there but has been overlooked or not understood.

Is this possible with some type of text postioning in HTML code (absolute, relative, top, left, x= , y= ,,,,,,etc.)?

THANKS!!!  

Jerry


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

There are a couple of ways that come to mind right now.

*Hover text.*
The easiest way to do this is to simply put a 'title' tag in the anchor like this

```
<a href="images/myimage.jpg" title="Wow! Isn't that a fantastic image">Check out this image</a>
```
When someone hovers their mouse over the words 'Check out this image, an information box will appear with the text in the title tag.

There is code out there that can embellish the hover box.

*Or what about using a popup.*

There is a heap of different codes and tutorials out now that will help you through this process.

Just make sure that the pop up box does not hit the pop up blockers. There are ways around this these days, especially when the popup is onsite.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jglong3 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hello deepdiver01,,,,, 

THANKS for the REPLY!!!! Yes,,,that helps,,,but we would like the text display to be set by using some HTML code syntax that allows the setting of a X,Y type position for text to display, so that using HOVER or POP-UPS is not necessary.

In this case the HREF tag is a "#NAMExyz" type HREF. So, no matter what is currently displayed, the text to be displayed at NAMExyz needs to display on the screen at the exact location of a currently displayed string of characters.

I'll try an example below:

DISPLAY #1:

WELCOME TO THE WEB SITE OF DA_DA_DA_DA_DA

INTRODUCTION

then when the text for #NAMExy is selected the HTML code for the text at "NAMExy" would force the display to be the exact same position as "INTRODUCTION".

Such as:

DISPLAY #2:

WELCOME TO THE WEB SITE OF DA_DA_DA_DA_DA

HOW NOW BROWN COW

We were thinking we could find an HTML setting that would force text to an absolute x,y location using key words similar to the following syntax:

POSITION, X=" ", Y=" "

like the following:

 POSITION x="23", y="22" [B][U]HOW NOW BROWN COW[/B][/U]

or some syntax that causes the text string "HOW NOW BROWN COW" to display at the exact same position as "INTRODUCTION", in effect wiping out the display of "INTRODUCTION" to display "HOW NOW BROWN COW".

THANKS for your time help, and advice!!!  

Jerry


----------

